
HP joins MS's Chromebook/Android assault with $199 laptop and $99 Windows tablet - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/29/6869489/hp-stream-tablets-laptop-release-date-specifications
======
timdierks
It will be interesting to see if Intel & Microsoft can compete with
Chromebooks on price if they try: how much of the pricing is due to technical
cost (weight of x86 & Windows) and how much of it is business overhead
(licensing fees & IP profits)?

